# Pawn Shop Finds! Photo Thread



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Pawn shops have been good to me locally over the years -- in terms of finding older gems or good buys on modern firearms.

I figured it was time to start a "Pawn Shop Find" Photo Thread -- since I scored this nice 1951 vintage S&W 5-screw Combat Masterpiece at Carson's this afternoon! :whistling:


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Good Find*

I have noticed a few of these super nice S&W's surfacing recentlly, I love the classic style of my first gun love, I have found 2 and seen a few more.Knowing carson's you got a decent deal and scored a Fine Pistol.
Scuba, I really think you are up to a 2 gun a week habit. Good for you.:thumbsup:
Here is one of my latest, Interstate on Fairfield, CZ 550 in .308 , shoots 1 hole groups, SWEET!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No pics but every knows what an Glock 19 looks like. I found mine NIB with TruGlo night sights for four hundred dollars. Not a steal but a great price none the less.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

scubapro said:


> Pawn shops have been good to me locally over the years -- in terms of finding older gems or good buys on modern firearms.
> 
> I figured it was time to start a "Pawn Shop Find" Photo Thread -- since I scored this nice 1951 vintage S&W 5-screw Combat Masterpiece at Carson's this afternoon! :whistling:


+1 Randy is a cool dude to deal with have known him about 20 years....
here's mine from 96 got from him Lawman MK III .357mag


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Smart thread but why no prices?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Would cut down on his profit margin if we new what he paid for it :thumbup:


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Deeplines said:


> Smart thread but why no prices?


+1..I've found a lot of good guns at pawnshops but its all relative to price! I did buy a sporterized 303 Brit from pcola specialty pawn a little over a year ago...pretty gun but the chamber was over sized or it had been rechambered and unmarked to the new chambering.. took it and a bunch of split and halfed cassings back and they appoligized and refunded me my money...Tradewinds is still my favorite.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

looked all over town and ended up getting this model 36-9 with my brothers help... a gun shop up in western pa had it..


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

that CZ is awesome! I hope to add to this in the near future.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Cz 550*



Longbow14 said:


> that CZ is awesome! I hope to add to this in the near future.


I am toying with the idea of selling it , I don't know why, I guess it is in my blood (TraderDan) as the name says. 
I found out today , I really don't enjoy shooting bigger rifles so much as I used to. My allready bad neck takes offence to it and my allready ringging ears don't like them either.I think I will stick to pistols and .22's and my AR


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Vintage S&W Revolvers*

Here are the 2 I was talkin about, rescuing from Interstate Pawn on Olive, 
they were a bit rough so Tim Cerakoted them
S&W 19-3 , 357 mag. 3 screw pinned barrel
S&W pre model 15 combat Masterpiece 38 special 5 screw pinned barrel


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I picked up a Ruger VLE .308 at Interstate and bought quite a few guns from Randy. I always hit the pawn shops because you never know what you'll find.

Ted


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Any shops you guys suggest stopping by on a regular basis? I know Specialty Pawn has a huge selection but the guys there (some) seem to know their guns so I have my doubts on finding a deal. I managed to basically steal this Marlin 1894S .41mag from a shop in central FL


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Interesting, Carson's has always seemed over priced to me to...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

TraderDan said:


> Here are the 2 I was talkin about, rescuing from Interstate Pawn on Olive,
> they were a bit rough so Tim Cerakoted them
> S&W 19-3 , 357 mag. 3 screw pinned barrel
> S&W pre model 18 combat Masterpiece 38 special 5 screw pinned barrel


Trader, a model 18 is a 4" .22. Did you maybe mean a model 15 ?
I agree with the last poster on Carson's. I've never found a bargain there. Always a bit high.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Carson's was good to me on the K38 Combat Masterpiece. The marked price was fair, but he negotiated nicely too. I'm never too concerned about what a price tag is marked. You just have to catch some shops on a slow day -- when they want to have some positive cash flow...

I consider Miles at Trade Winds more of a gun shop than a pawn shop -- but technically he is operating as a pawn shop. He has always - without fail - worked some excellent deals with me, and knows that I am a good return customer.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Thank you*



welldoya said:


> Trader, a model 18 is a 4" .22. Did you maybe mean a model 15 ?
> I agree with the last poster on Carson's. I've never found a bargain there. Always a bit high.


Yes I did ,Thank you, that was 2 mistakes in one day, sorry for all the bad info.


----------

